# i have a male and female



## sweetpea (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a female registered maltese and a male maltese registered my male has thick straight hair with the small nose my female looks like a toy poodle longer nose thin curly hair how can they both be maltese and look so different sweetpeas mom also they started cutting the males hair since he was young my female i just shaved her hoping her hair would grow in thicker any answers out there thanks sweetpea


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

I have two girls that are the exact same weight, they look nothing alike









one is long and thin with short hair and tearstains, the other is short and chunky with long fur and a perfectly white face. 

Not sure what it all means... but there are definately some different looks to this breed


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

It's all in the ancestry! That's why there are breeders and then there are Breeders.....Some people who breed pay no attention to a bloodline or characteristics of a dog's ancestors. Then there are breeders whose goal is to breed out tearstain, long snouts, pink points, etc. Many of these are very successful due to hard work and careful attention to detail. Just because you love your Maltese and think she's just adorable doesn't mean she is true to the breed or that her offspring will be true to the breed. Then there is Daddy's side of the family! There is a lot of science to breeding. 

This is why puppymills do such damage to purebreeds. They put a lot of animals out in the public with genetic abnormalities, defects and characteristics not to the breed standard. Then someone back-yard breeds their pet and passes on these characteristics and people begin to wonder why a dog doesn't "look like a Maltese" or what a Maltese is really supposed to look like. I am NOT chastising anyone here, just telling it like it is.

I've learned an awful lot since acquiring my precious Pico. And I'm glad I had him neutered at 8 months so as not to be tempted to breed him so I could get pick of litter for putting him out to stud. He has 1/2 pink nose, Microvascular Dysplasia and cottony hair. He's a Love Stud, not a puppy making stud!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Your certainly correct on that one Picos Parent. As much as we love our Gucci, I will never buy another Maltese without being more informed up front.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

GlamourDog your babies are gorgeus...

Pico's parent: I sure would love to see a picture of Pico....


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Picos Parents~ 
That is great info!! And so true!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I must be the only person on this forum who can't figure out how to post a picture! I emailed one to Joe but his mailbox was full and I don't think he ever got it. Then I tried to upload it. Nothing. I must not be holding my mouth just right or something.

Can someone tell me exactly what to do? Step by step? I feel like an idiot. I've set up a home wireless router, networked two computers, and work on a computer almost all day but I can't figure this one out evidently.

I have digital photos on my computer that I can use. What next?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Pico

email it to me ill get it online for you 
also i have a question if any of you can answer
yesterday maxi was at my friends house all day with her toy poodle
they were playing outside for hours i had a party to go to during the day and i didnt want to leave him home anyway since last night he has been going to the bathroom poop all yellow and watery do you think he ate grass he had i over his mouth green ( i just gave him a bath on friday) anyway all day today the same, i mean other than that he is acting fine
i take him every 5 minutes to the vet today is sunday and before i go again im wondering if anyone has any knowledge of this
thanks


----------



## cajun (Apr 23, 2004)

Pico's Parent
1- Click on Picture Gallery 
2- Click on My profile 
3- then Cick on "Edit Avatar Settings" (its on the Left side ofthe Page)
4- then click "Your image avatars" 
5- if the Picture is on ur Computer click on Browse then fine whatever file u have it in.... then it should download into ur Profile.....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Success! Thank you, Cajun, for the instructions. It was simple, really......Now I need to take a more current picture of Pico.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

MaxisMom;

This happens to Tiki if he has eaten ..."cat poop"...







YUCK!

I have two cats in my back yard, this is why Tiki gets walked 3 or more times a day to do his business. If I let him out back it goes for that icky stuff like a bandit!

He may have eaten something like that or maybe at a different brand of food, grass, flowers etc...

Keep an eye on him, it may pass. If he is still like this in a few days I would call the vet and see if he wants a sample.

LadyMontava may have some input for us









Judi


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if the diarrhea was only a one time thing and it doesnt go on constantly for a day or two then he should be fine...he prob did just eat something he wasnt supposed to. if he is acting sick, then i would be worried, but if he is fine, then i dont think you need to bring him to the vet.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

my friend brought him to the vet yesterday for me
they winded up giving him a penicillen shot and 2 different med's 1 flagyl in a liquid form that he has to take twice a day and than once a day some gel called Beneca his stomach has been bad since saturday but he is acting fine 
i think he ate grass and my friend who he was with on saturday he plays with her poodle gave him some bologna which i do not allow maxi to eat table food other than the white of chicken so i was a bit annoyed about that because i know maxi has a bad stomach so i will see how he feels in the next few days


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hope he gets better, and is back to his happy self soon


----------

